# USB Device drivers suddenly all not working



## kiliara (Nov 10, 2009)

All of my usb drives seem to have suddenly forgotten all the drivers for things I always use. For example when I plugged in my pen tablet (wacom graphire 4) -which I've used almost everyday since I got it a year ago with no problems like this- it wouldn't work (mouse didnt move on the screen). I reinstalled the driver and it works fine since then. Then I plugged in my flash drive to a different usb plug and it did something really strange. It did the same thing when I put my sd card in the built in slot. Both of these ports have always worked perfectly fine. Here's a picture of what happened with both the usb and the card slot. Keep in mind that neither the flash drive nor the sd card have Morrowind on them, just some pictures and music.









So my question is this: 
What may have cause this to happen and how can I fix it? 

Information about my computer: 
I use SIW to get my info so it's kind of a lot sorry I just like to be detailed. 

*SYSTEM SUMMARY*

Property	Value
Manufacturer	Hewlett-Packard
Family	103C_5335KV
Product Name	Compaq Presario C700 Notebook PC
Version	F.32
Serial Number	CND81427M7
SKU Number	KN986UA#ABA
PC System Type	Desktop
Machine Type	AT/AT COMPATIBLE
Infrared (IR) Supported	No
DMI System UUID	0C155AC9-FC4311DC-9A11001E-EC20D418
UUID	C95A150C-43FC-DC11-9A11-001EEC20D418

Windows System Assessment	
CPU Score	4.80 (Calculations per second)
Memory Score	4.40 (Memory operations per second)
Graphics Score	3.10 (Desktop performance for Windows Aero)
D3D Score	3.30 (3D business and gaming graphics performance)
Disk Score	5.10 (Disk data transfer rate)
Windows Experience Index	3.10 (Base score)

Disk Space	Disk C: 73 GB Available, 221 GB Total, 73 GB Free
Disk D: 2085 MB Available, 11806 MB Total, 2085 MB Free
Disk F: 3814 MB Available, 3832 MB Total, 3814 MB Free

Physical Memory	2038 MB Total, 820 MB Free
Memory Load	59%

Virtual Memory	5051 MB Total, 3280 MB Free

PageFile Name	\??\C:\pagefile.sys
PageFile Size	3072 MB
In use	596 MB
Max used	602 MB

Minimum File Cache Size	1 MBytes
Maximum File Cache Size	2048 MBytes

Registry Size	28 MB (current), 682 MB (maximum)

Profile GUID	{3a539840-6a70-11db-887c-806e6f6e6963}

The system clock interval	15 ms


*MOTHERBOARD*

Property	Value
Manufacturer	Hewlett-Packard
Model	30D9
Version	83.21
Serial Number	CND81427M7

North Bridge	Intel GL960 Revision C0
South Bridge	Intel 82801HBM (ICH8-ME) Revision C0

CPU	Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2370 @ 1.73GHz
Cpu Socket	Socket P (478)

System Slots	6 PCI

Memory Summary	
Maximum Capacity	2048 MBytes
Memory Slots	2
Error Correction	None

Warning!	Accuracy of DMI data cannot be guaranteed





*INFO ABOUT THE CARD READER SLOT *

Property	Value
Device ID	USBSTOR\DISKVEN_GENERIC-PROD_MULTI-CARDREV_1.00\200604130921000000
Status	0x0180600a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	disk
Capabilities	0x00000014
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	DiskDrive
Manufacturer	(Standard disk drives)
Hardware IDs	USBSTOR\GenDisk
GenDisk
Compatible IDs	USBSTOR\Disk
USBSTOR\RAW
Class GUID	{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	USBSTOR
Description	Disk drive
Friendly name	Generic- Multi-Card USB Device
Driver	{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0001
Physical Object Name	\Device\000000c2
Bustype GUID	{46203041-2034-3138-2031-312038342046}
Legacy bus type	0x0000000f
Install State	0x00000000

Device Configuration File	disk.inf
InfPath	disk.inf
InfSection	disk_install
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01 
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.0.6002.18005
MatchingDeviceId	gendisk
DriverDesc	Disk drive

Class	DiskDrive
ClassDesc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\StorProp.dll,-17000
Disk drives
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\imageres.dll,-32
Installer32	StorProp.Dll,DiskClassInstaller
NoInstallClass	1
SilentInstall	1
UpperFilters	PartMgr



*AND HERE IS THE SAME CARD READER AGAIN LISTED IN A DIFFERENT NAME*

Property	Value
Device ID	USB\VID_0BDAPID_0158\20060413092100000
Status	0x0180600a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	RTSTOR
Capabilities	0x00000094
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	USB
Manufacturer	Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
Hardware IDs	USB\VID_0BDAPID_0158REV_5195
USB\VID_0BDAPID_0158
Compatible IDs	USB\Class_08SubClass_06Prot_50
USB\Class_08SubClass_06
USB\Class_08
Class GUID	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Location	Port_#0005.Hub_#0004
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	USB
Description	Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader
Driver	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\0008
Physical Object Name	\Device\USBPDO-5
Bustype GUID	{45204342-2042-4437-2039-442035442043}
Legacy bus type	0x0000000f
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000005

Device Configuration File	oem32.inf
DriverFlags	1
InfPath	oem32.inf
InfSection	RTUSBSTOR
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
DriverDateData	00 40 57 14 C4 D4 C8 01 
DriverDate	6-23-2008
DriverVersion	6.0.6000.20099
MatchingDeviceId	usb\vid_0bdapid_0158
DriverDesc	Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader

Class	USB
ClassDesc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\SysClass.Dll,-3025
Universal Serial Bus controllers
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-20
NoInstallClass	1
LowerLogoVersion	5.2



















If you want any other info just ask there's a million more sections of information I can post if you want it.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, a sudden shutdown or failure to use "safely remove hardware" among others is the cause, our usual fix is start, search, type devmgmt.msc navigate to Universal Serial Bus Controllers expand and right click on each one (can be a dozen or more or less) select "uninstall" DO not if prompted uninstall the drivers. Reboot and windows will refresh install and all should be well.


----------

